# love my new Humminbird



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Went out again today with my new 897c si combo. I am still learning it but am doing really well for just two times out. Last week, I marked some stumps and drove right to them today. I really like the down imaging and the side imaging. I spend more time playing with this thing than fishing. Is it worth it? I know it will be. With all of the combo screens that you can have up at once, you know for sure what it is that you are looking at.


----------

